# mész / mégy



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Lehet, hogy régió- és életkorfüggő, de a _menni _ige ragozott alakjainál a "_mégy_" nekem irodalminak, régiesnek, esetleg tájnyelvinek tűnik, én sosem használtam, sem beszédben, sem írásban, az én anyanyelvemben  a megfelelő alak a "_mész_" (budapesti vagyok, 39 éves). Viszont nemrég hallottam két olyan embert is, 40 körüliek, akik kötetlen beszédben használták, az egyik debreceni, a másik tősgyökeres budai 
Ti hogy vagytok ezzel? Pl. "oda_mégy_ az automatához és..."


----------



## Zsanna

Szia AndrasBP!

Ránézésre nekem a _mégy_ szebbnek tűnik, mint a _mész_, de ha végiggondolom, hogy melyiket használom, akkor valószínű, hogy én is a _mész_ alakot mondom gyakrabban, bár lehet, hogy attól is függ, hogy kivel beszélek, ill. hogy a helyzet mit "enged"... (Pl. tolmácsolásnál valószínűleg inkább a _mégy_et használnám, de ott is ösztönösen. Ha az ember hozzászokott, hogy a munkája miatt váltogassa a használt nyelv stílusát, akkor ez "jön magától".)

A Nyelvművelő kézikönyv egyébként ezt írja róluk:
Egyes számú 2. személyében váltakozik a kissé régies, de országszerte elterjedt, mindennapos _mész_ (régies _mégysz_, nyelvjárási _méc_) a választékosabb _mégy_ alakkal.


----------



## arlett

Mindenképp választékosabb a mégy. Nem használom, de nem érzem nagyon irodalminak vagy régiesnek (legalábbis nem lepődnék meg egy "hová mégy?" kérdésen akkor sem, ha egy húszéves mondja).


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm, ez érdekes, hogy ti "csupán" szebbnek és választékosabbnak érzitek a "mégy" alakot. 
Én irodalminak érzem, azaz a mai élő beszédből teljesen kirívónak.


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, a választékos fogalmazás (én a NyK-vel értek egyet) ma már kezd ritka madár lenni.


----------



## francisgranada

Én (azt hiszem mindig) _mész_-t mondok, amit gyerekkoromban _méc_-nek hallottam és ejtettem. Erre azért emlékszem, mert furcsa volt nekem a szó végi -_*c *_személyragként (azt hittem, hogy _mécsz_-nek írják ) ...

A _mégy _gyerekkoromban Kassán használatos volt, sőt akkor talán ez volt itt a "normális". Nekem akkor inkább a _mész _tűnt választékosabbnak/irodalmiasabbnak. Most már nem emlékszem pontosan, de azt hiszem édesapám (aki tősgyökeres kassai volt) a _mégy _alakot használta, édesanyám pedig a _mész _(~_méc_) alakot.

U.I. Én a _mégy _alakot ma sem érzem választékosabbnak se idegenszerűnek vagy szokatlannak, talán inkább regionálisnak. De ez csak magánvélemény (vagy "magánérzés").


----------

